# Any Rifle Experts Out There?



## Cliffy433 (19 Dec 2012)

An intro - I haven't been here in a long time, so I'm going to do my best to recall posting rules, etc.  I really hope this is the right section...

My family has been passing along a rifle for a few years that is rumoured to be a "Hungarian Model S51".  I'm trying to confirm its lineage.  

Google has nothing.  Image searches of WWI weapons collections shows similarities to weapons used by Turks, Greeks, Portugese, Germans, and the Austro-Hungarian Empire.  The BEST match - in my brief glance is an 1882 Mauser, please note the horizontal magazine load.  

I have a tonne of pictures, but they are all too large, and some of lesser quality.  I will take some more this weekend, but have attached the only one I have of the whole rifle to get you started.  PM for more.

To be clear - it's NOT for sale.  I am asking for assistance in identification.


----------



## Cliffy433 (19 Dec 2012)

Another picture... of note, all the numbers match.


----------



## Cliffy433 (19 Dec 2012)

Last one - a more subtle marking I found on the stock while going over it for pictures today.


----------



## acen (19 Dec 2012)

It's a Swiss Vetterli Rifle, looks like an M81. Pretty nice piece!


----------



## J.J (19 Dec 2012)

http://www.jacksonarmory.com/ja/riflesDetail.php?mainID=9593
http://www.schiferli.net/Vetterli.htm
http://www.swissrifles.com/vetterli/

From the Firearms Reference Table

Make:   Vetterli    Serial Numbering:   Numbered    
Model:   1881 Swiss Rifle    Country:   SWITZERLAND    
Manufacturer:   Waffenfabrik Bern (WF)    Level:   Manufacturer Specifications and Commercial Customization    
Type:   Rifle   Legal Classification:   Antique    
Action:   Bolt Action  

- This rifle is an improved version of the Model 1878 Rifle differing primarily in minor details such as an improved rear sight.  Like the Model 1878 Rifle there is no checkering on the forearm, one barrel band and a bayonet lug on the right side of the nose cap.  Many of these rifles were imported to Canada early in the 20th Century and are commonly encountered.


----------



## acen (19 Dec 2012)

By the way, I just did a basic google search on "Waffenfabrik Bern" to start my search. Just knowing those two works alone narrowed it down to a Swiss service rifle.


----------



## J.J (19 Dec 2012)

I cheated, I used Google and the FRT


----------



## Cliffy433 (19 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the help!  Local gunsmith said, "That's a nice Vetterli" as I walked in the door... So yeah instead of Googling what I thought it was, maybe should have used the "knowns" "waffenfabrik bern"

I hate when easy answers are obvious like that!


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Dec 2012)

I just sold one last week.  Yours is in MUCH better shape.


----------

